# dirtjump, street/ trial, skatepark: 20", 24" ? BMX od. dirt bike?



## Quernix (25. November 2011)

Nachdem in der Kaufberatung niemand antwortet, erlaube ich mir dieses Crossposting:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=554784


----------



## RISE (25. November 2011)

Was wirst du denn hauptsÃ¤chlich fahren? Die Disziplinen sind ja echt breit gefÃ¤chert und wenn du mit dem BMX auf Trails Bedenken hast, wÃ¤re evtl. der Sunday Model C was fÃ¼r dich. Ein 24" Cruiser, der aber nicht auf Race ausgelegt ist und eine sehr BMX-Ã¤hnliche Geo besitzt, nur eben mit 24" Reifen. Einigen Erfahrungen zufolge fÃ¤hrt er sich wohl sehr gut wendig, ohne dabei zu kippelig zu werden. 
Das gibts in zwei Versionen, einmal um die 700â¬, einmal um die 1000â¬. 

Hier mal ein Beispiel:







[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qVxXv699Q4o"]Jim C's (Sunday) Model C 24'' BMX Cruiser      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Quernix (25. November 2011)

Danke fÃ¼r den Tipp! Allerdings muss ich sagen, dass das auch bei den Pros schon deutlich schwerfÃ¤lliger aussieht...ich weiss nicht ob ich es mir da nicht unnÃ¶tig schwer mache.

Die Bikes die ich bis jetzt gefahren habe, hatten alle 20,8" TT und 13,25" CS. 
KÃ¶nnte ein trails-lastiges Bike wie das Sunday Scout mit 21.25â³ TT, 74.5Âº HT, 71Âº ST, 11.625â³ BB, 14â³ CS ein guter Kompromiss sein? Irgendwie finde ich das in keinen Onlineshop/ Shop im Ã¶stl. Oberbayern...kennt jemand Alternativen von anderen Herstellern?

Ich dachte auch an ein 2011er wtp (Trust, Volta, Envy) mit 21" (21,25") TT. Die haben noch die lÃ¤ngeren Kettenstreben (13,66")

Leider kann ich hier auf dem Land kaum Bikes testen und kenne eigentlich keinen BMX Fahrer..deswegen bin ich etwas auf eure Hilfe angewiesen.

Ach ja, hauptsÃ¤chlich werde ich Street fahren, dann Trails (emotional mein Favorit), dann Park.


----------



## Daniel_D (25. November 2011)

Du musst bedenken, dass sich auch dein EInsatzgebiet dem Rad entsprechend verändert. Dann geht es eben ein bisschen häufiger in den Skatepark und es wird ein wenig mehr auf der Straße gefahren. Wenn die Technik dann besser ist, kannst du die Geschwindigkeit durch die MTB Erfahrung und die neu dazu gewonnene Fahrtechnik auf den Dirthügeln einsetzen.

Das mit den "keinen BMX" ist wohl eine lokale Sache. Dirt hat im Gegensatz zum letzten Jahrzehnt wieder einiges an Popularität gewonnen. Es gibt sogar wieder Firmen (Deluxe) die sich nur dem Dirtjump verschrieben haben. Auf dem BMX kann man über die Hügel immer noch mehr als auf den großen Rädern. Es ist wieder in Mode gekommen einfach über große Hügel zu fliegen ohne unbedingt Tricks machen zu müssen. Flow und der allseits beachtete "Style" werden immer etwas sein, was in ihrer Perfektion nur auf dem BMX möglich ist.

Fahr ruhig BMX. Trau dich!


----------



## Quernix (25. November 2011)

Danke für die motivierende Antwort Daniel!
Wahrscheinlich hast du Recht, dass sich das Anforderungsprofil mit dem neuen Rad ändert.

Meint ihr ich bin mit etwas längeren CSs und einem 21-21,25"er Rahmen auf dem richtigen Weg?

Sind Übersetzung 28/9 und die 32 Speichen Vorderräder bei den Deluxes "trails only"?


----------



## RISE (25. November 2011)

Also natürlich geht auch alles mit einem BMX und wie du schon erkannst hast, geht es dann vor allem um etwas mehr Laufruhe. Das geht vor allem durch längere Kettenstreben und niedrigere Tretlager.
Das Wethepeople Envy 2011 fährt ein Freund seit über einem Jahr ohne jegliche Probleme. Nur der Vorderreifen musste verschleißbedingt getauscht werden und die Kette ist ungefähr 900 Mal gerissen. Aber darin ist er auch Experte. Er kommt mit etwas über 180cm auch mit dem 21,25" Rahmen zurecht und vergleichsweise muss ich sagen, dass den Unterschied zu meinen 20,75" bei ansonsten fast gleicher Geo kaum merke. Austattungstechnisch ist das Rad auch erste Sahne, da fast nur WTP / Eclat Teile verbaut sind. 

Ansonsten ist 28/9 eine sehr angenehm zu fahrende Übersetzung, bei 32 Loch Felgen/Naben wäre ich bei Allroundeinsatz eher skeptisch, 36 Loch sollten allerdings keine Probleme machen.


----------



## Daniel_D (25. November 2011)

Das Problem ist dabei eher, dass man für 32 Loch kaum Felgen findet, falls mal eine kaputt sein sollte. Außerdem sind meines Erachtens die Deluxe Kompletträder nicht sonderlich gut ausgestattet. Und letztlich ist Deluxe im Grunde eher eine Marke die von ihrem Image lebt. 

Das Preis / Leistungsmäßig beste Rad aktuell ist meines Erachtens das Felt Pyre. Ich war auch überrascht, weil die Marke allgemein kein so gutes Image hat, aber als ich alle Daten verglichen hatte stellte sich heraus, dass Laufräder, Kurbel, Rahmen in dieser Preisklasse ihresgleichen suchen.


----------



## Quernix (25. November 2011)

Das Felt schaut gut aus. Ich habe allerdings ein WTP Volta 2011 im Auge, das hätte ich um 550 hier. Das ist die beste Preis-/Leistung die ich gefunden habe. Gibt es dagegen was einzuwenden und 
weiss jemand die BB Höhe?

BMX Rahmen: 100% Sanke CrMo, 21" TT, 13.66" CS, 74.5° HT
BMX Gabel: 4130 CrMo, CNC, integ. unterer Lagerring, heat-treated Ausfallenden.
BMX Lenker: 4130 CrMo, 8.25" Höhe, wide style
BMX Vorbau: Salt Plus CNC Alloy front loaded
BMX Griffe: wethepeople "El Barrio"
Steuersatz: Salt Plus, sealed-bearing
Bremshebel: éclat "Swift"
Bremse: éclat "Unit"
BMX Kurbel: Salt Plus, 3-teilig, RHD/LHD wechselbar, 175mm, 48 spline
Tretlager: Salt Plus, Mid BB, sealed-bearing
BMX Pedalen: éclat "Plaza", Plastik
Kettenblatt: Salt Plus 6061-T6 Alloy, CNC, 25T
Felge (vorne): éclat "Trippin" aero Doppelwand, 36H
Felge (hinten): éclat "X-Odus" straight Doppelwand, 36H
Nabe (vorne): Salt Plus female, 3/8" Schrauben, sealed-bearing, 36H
Nabe (hinten): Salt Plus Kassettennabe, 9T Driver, RHL/LHD wechselbar, sealed-bearing
BMX Kette: Salt Plus Half-Link
BMX Sattel: éclat "Gonzo"
BMX Sattelstange: Salt, Pivotal, Alloy, 155mm
BMX Sattelklemme: im Rahmen integriert
BMX Reifen (vorne): wethepeople "Grippin", 2.25"
BMX Reifen (hinten):wethepeople "Feelin", 2.1"
Pegs: keine
Gewicht (in Kg): 10.90


----------



## RISE (25. November 2011)

Wenn ich mich nicht täusche, hatten alle 2011er WTP Räder 11,75" BBs.


----------



## Quernix (25. November 2011)

Ist das ok? 
Was sind ausser der Stabilität die Vor-/ Nachteile? Edith sagt: ok, ich habe mich reingelesen: Als Anfänger mit Fokus auf Jumps und Park würde ich wohl eher ein niedrigeres BB mit etwas längerer Kettenstrebe bevorzugen...
Traummasse: 74,5° HT, 21-21,25" TT, BB 11,5-11,65, CS 13,5-14" 
Ideen?


----------



## RISE (25. November 2011)

Nicht unbedingt bei Kompletträdern. Allenfalls bei Deluxe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Quernix (25. November 2011)

Ich glaube aufbauen fällt aus finanziellen Gründen erst mal aus. Das wird nicht unter  1000,-- ausgehen, oder? Was wird wichtiger sein? Niedriges BB oder halbwegs ne längere CS?
Konkret: 12er Trust (BB 11,6, CS 13,44) oder 11er Volta (BB 11,75, CS 13,66). 

Wenn ich mir die Unterschiede auf dem Maßband anschaue muss ich lachen...


----------



## Ikonoklast (28. November 2011)

11er Volta!


----------



## jan_hl (28. November 2011)

Es passt nicht unbedingt zu deiner Frage, aber evtl. findest du in diesem Thread aus dem Trial (nicht TrAIl) Bereich ein paar sinnvolle Informationen was Dirtvs. (Street)Trial usw. angeht:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=398208


----------



## Quernix (2. Dezember 2011)

So, erste Ausfahrt mit dem Volta:
- Während ich Unterschiede an MTB Geometrien zu erkennen meine, spüre ich keine Geounterschiede zu den zuvor getesteten Rädern (Crysis, Zodiac) - wohl noch nicht....

- Wie Daniel_D beschreiben hat, fühle ich mich mit dem BMX im Skatepark erst mal am wohlsten. Auf den dirt jumps fängt man praktisch wieder von vorne an und merkt erst mal wie uneben Run-ins und Absprünge sind...

Dazu noch zwei Fragen: Fahrt ihr auf dirt weniger Luft? Auf Asphalt machen die 5+ bar ja Sinn aber auf dirt? 
Was ist ein guter Reifen der auch auf dirt taugt? Die wtp feelin' und grippig scheinen rein für Rampe und Asphalt zu sein.

Danke für eure Tipps - ich bin glücklich und habe schon nach dem ersten Tag eine ganze Liste von Skills die ich lernen möchte!


----------



## RISE (2. Dezember 2011)

Zum Reifendruck kann ich nicht viel sagen, aber für Dirt kann ich die Primo Dirtmonster empfehlen, ebenso den Knobby Aitken von Odyssey oder den gröberen Fly Ruben, dessen genauen Namen ich allerdings grade nicht weiß.


----------

